
Uh, So the Pentagon Spent $22M on a Mysterious UFO Analysis Program - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/uh-so-the-pentagon-spent-22-million-on-a-mysterious-u-1821359187?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow
======
matt_the_bass
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940674)

